# Too small? Too long?



## amstaff29 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, I have a 3-month old (Born 10/15/06) AmStaff puppy (Omar) that I think may be too small? We have come across another pit the same age and he was much bigger than Omar. Our pup is currently 19lbs and I would just like a second opinion on the size of him. Also, the vet thinks that he is too long, she said he may be "mixed with a dachsund or bloodhound". O almost cried as soon as she said that! How dare she chastise him like that? Anyways, I would just like a second opinion on this matter. We love Omar despite him maybe being "too long"!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Well he certainly is handsome, and that's great that you love him anyway! Welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:welcome: to the board!!!!!
Omar is a very cute pup.:woof: It is hard to tell from pictures how big or long he is. Did you get him from a breeder? If so were their dogs papered? If you have a pedigree for him this will tell you if he is pure. 19# at 12wks is a good size to me. My sisters am.staff is 4yrs old weighs in at 60# she is a little overweight to me but that is how my sister likes her dogs. I have discovered that a lot of vets really don't know dog breeds so don't mind what they say in regards to what you have. Good luck with him. I'm happy you found us.


----------



## babypit (Jan 26, 2007)

Def. a super cutie!!!

My Baby was 25 lbs at 17 weeks, and at that time she was putting on about 4 lbs/month or so. 19 lbs at 12 weeks sounds right on with that.

My girl is a mix, but as far as size and look goes, she will look close to purebred pit (only someone who knows the breed would be able to tell she's a mix), and she'll get to about 50 lbs or so (least, that's what everyone says, vet included).

I agree - hard to tell from the pics whether he's too long, or if his legs are too short. Can you get a pic of him from the side while he's standing?


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

hes a good looking dog. its hard to tell from those pics and you will be able to tell a bit more (not if purebred or not) as he fills out more.


----------



## amstaff29 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the speedy response! Will continue to update pics as the months go on. 

Also, can somebody help me create an avatar?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

amstaff29 said:


> Thank you everybody for the speedy response! Will continue to update pics as the months go on.
> 
> Also, can somebody help me create an avatar?


First you must resize a picture to 150 x 150 pixels, and save it.
Then go to User Options, Edit Avatar, Click "Browse", click on the picture you want to use for your avatar, and click "Save Changes".


----------



## pomop123 (Mar 11, 2013)

*long dog*

if you have the old skool bloodlines some dogs have longer bodies. just look at pictures of bloodlines from the past dogs and you will see. most people are hooked on the bully look and have forgotten old skool dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pomop123 said:


> if you have the old skool bloodlines some dogs have longer bodies. just look at pictures of bloodlines from the past dogs and you will see. most people are hooked on the bully look and have forgotten old skool dogs.


this thread is 6 years old!!!!!! the OP is not active on here. Holy thread revival!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol night of the living thread XD


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

It's The Walking Thread and it seems to be happening a lot lately here. MAHAHAHA at The night of the living thread one xD That is good Krystal!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

PatienceFlame said:


> It's *The Walking Thread *and it seems to be happening a lot lately here. MAHAHAHA at The night of the living thread one xD That is good Krystal!


LMAO! nice one.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

AST my ass..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> AST my ass..


yeah i thought that too lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Roflmao. KM I was thinking that myself. Looks like a weenier dog mix :rofl:


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> AST my ass..


Looked like a black weenie dog imo. Cute for sure, but my mutt Jaxx looks more AST than that, and I KNOW Jaxx is a mutt.

Edit: have thread in pictures forum. A day at Dunbar Caves State park. Decent pics of my boy! Should go check him out. Hes feelin lonely.


----------



## mkeegan27 (Apr 7, 2012)

was he already nuetered? My rescue was spayed at around 9-10 weeks. After doing some reading I found that early spaying/nuetering casues slow but steady growth. My girl is 1yr 3 months and still looks puppyish and is still continuing to put on weight, fill out and grow a little. It is also said that early spay/nuet makes them grow taller due to the growth plates that won't close because of the early fixing.


----------

